# It's not beautiful...



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

BUT I DID IT MYSELF!

So about 4pm this afternoon I got a wild hair up you know where, and decided the heck with it I am going to conjure up me a free standing spring pole contraption, and that I did...



Still waiting for the concrete to set but I think it should work ok....


----------



## K-O Player (Mar 26, 2008)

*Looks good to me*

It looks good to me, I may have to co-sign off your design.:angeldevi


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

looks good to me


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

K-O Player said:


> It looks good to me, I may have to co-sign off your design.:angeldevi


I'll sell it to you for $5...LOL!


----------



## bx-made (Jun 12, 2008)

kool bro u going have 2 make me one ..or sale them online..lol:cheers:


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

sell online...holy cow the thing is 8 feet high! thats some serious shipping!


----------



## bx-made (Jun 12, 2008)

i could see the guy face at ups now omg


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

very nice,great job...


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah you guys should have seen me at Home Depot...trying to explain, to the guy that asked if I needed help, just what it was I was trying to accomplish with all the strange items on my dolly...I guess it's not everyday you see a 95lbs girl toting around 16ft of wood and 50lbs of concrete (they really should sell smaller bags, I still have like 49.5lbs of concrete left ) sure am glad it all fit in the Honda!! I am a tad impulsive...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I am going to show that to my husband and see what he can conjure up. I am not as handy as you, unfortunately, otherwise I would probably just do it myself. 

Brings to mind that game hangman I used to play when I was a kid- LOL


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey! That's pretty nice! We just use a tree most of the time.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

If I had a tree I would have done the same but I live in a "Truman Show" like neighborhood...only baby trees...

Carrina funny you should mention Hangman after I got it in the ground I thought the same thing...and wondered what my neighbors thought of it since it sticks up above the fence...LOL!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey the design is great!!! I might however move the eye bolt back about a foot past where the support brace is. Out there where you have it, it very well may put to much pressure on the 4x4 and topple it. Other than that it looks great!!!!


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> move the eye bolt back about a foot past where the support brace is.


*Yeah, i noticed that too. 
It looks great! I need to rebuild mine. Had to take it down cause i switched my kennels and stuff around.*


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> Hey the design is great!!! I might however move the eye bolt back about a foot past where the support brace is. Out there where you have it, it very well may put to much pressure on the 4x4 and topple it. Other than that it looks great!!!!


really you think...even though I have 1.5ft buried and concreted in??? Seems pretty solid when I hang on it...I wasn't really sure where to put it I went with .5ft in cause I didn't want the post to be in her way or anything


----------



## TCARTER (Jun 12, 2008)

Sydney said:


> BUT I DID IT MYSELF!
> 
> So about 4pm this afternoon I got a wild hair up you know where, and decided the heck with it I am going to conjure up me a free standing spring pole contraption, and that I did...
> 
> ...


oh oh you let monkey see now monkey will do


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

have at it man...I had the hardest time trying to find a written how to...so I just made it up as I went along...cost me a whopping $40 bucks the rope toy for bait was the single most expensive item....

Get to try her out today now that the concrete has set I will let yo know how she holds up!


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

Sydney said:


> really you think...even though I have 1.5ft buried and concreted in??? Seems pretty solid when I hang on it...I wasn't really sure where to put it I went with .5ft in cause I didn't want the post to be in her way or anything


1.5 feet into the ground. i am no handy-man but i would have went atleast three feet


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks great. I can wait to have mine up in a few weeks. Don'y know if my girls will mess with it tho lol...


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

That looks awsome. My only suggestion would be instead of a cinderblock infront of it, You should brace is with another peice of wood. Make a tripod looking thing out of the bottom. 

Can't wait to build one when the kids are a little older. hehe


----------



## TCARTER (Jun 12, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> That looks awsome. My only suggestion would be instead of a cinderblock infront of it, You should brace is with another peice of wood. Make a tripod looking thing out of the bottom.
> 
> Can't wait to build one when the kids are a little older. hehe


i think that is to hold it straight while the cement dries


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

come make me and my gf one


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

TCARTER said:


> i think that is to hold it straight while the cement dries


Yes...being one person it was tough to get it level and being that all the weight is in the front...thankfully I had a cinder block laying around

TCARTER not sure if you have ever tried to dig a 3ft hole in the ground with a post hole digger in NC clay but you should try it some time LOL! My original plan was to bury it 2ft in the ground but...I got tired so I just said the heck with it this will do!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

well cant wait to see some pics of that half dog half cat you got using it! hopefully she wont use it as a scratching post!lol.

looks pretty nice to me!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sydney said:


> Yeah you guys should have seen me at Home Depot...trying to explain, to the guy that asked if I needed help, just what it was I was trying to accomplish with all the strange items on my dolly...I guess it's not everyday you see a 95lbs girl toting around 16ft of wood and 50lbs of concrete (they really should sell smaller bags, I still have like 49.5lbs of concrete left ) sure am glad it all fit in the Honda!! I am a tad impulsive...


Hey dynamite comes in small packages!!!! At least thats what I say when people pick on me about being so small!!


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

so does she like her new toy


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

We're still waiting for those pictures


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah sorry guys my Grandmother has been in town all week and I haven't gotten around to pics I will in the up coming week...had to make a few adjustments she already tore it up...

much bigger hole a whole bag of concrete this time...also added reinforcement to the bracing because the screws were backing out...man is she hard on that thing!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It looked so good. I'm always amazed at what i think is something so sound the dogs tear up in minutes. I must be a darn weekling. Glad Sydney loves it and I hope you have it good and solid now.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

*Spring Pole Update!*

Ok guys...I have revamped my spring pole design to be more accommodating of pit bull power, who knew the little brat had it in her to destroy prototype numbero uno in a matter of hours...

So after a lot of thought (I have a small yard didn't really want to take up all the space with this thing) I came up with this...

Simple, yet effective








What little Miss Sydney thinks of the new design...


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

looks good and she looks exhausted so all is good


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I think the new design will be much more effective.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah I think so...kinda thought it might in the beginning but I was trying to avoid taking up too much valuable space! Oh well...she likes it that's what matters most I would be pissed if I did it all for nothing!


----------



## TCARTER (Jun 12, 2008)

does the 2x4 give in the middle it looks like a good design thats the only part that could be a problem


----------



## locote6174 (May 28, 2008)

gotta try it pitta would love it. she loves the flirt pole i made everything that i put on the end of it she demolishes it in no time the last victim was her barney(lol) im gonna try it today i allready got most of the stuff since my house was just built just need the concrete. ill send pics.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

TCARTER said:


> does the 2x4 give in the middle it looks like a good design thats the only part that could be a problem


If you look closely I used some corner braces and I think that helps...it obviously would be stronger with a 4x4 on top, but I haven't had any problems out of the 2x4 thus far...it is 5 feet long so maybe if it was the full 2x4x8 it originally was it might give too much


----------

